

What if?... we can develop your idea(Y combinator with steroids) - andresvite

I have an idea of a Y combinator with steroids, I would be happy if im not the only one that can realize it, thats why I share it.<p>You know, maybe you have a very good idea, with good potential and maybe a business plan. But you know, you need to build it, maybe it need so much speciallization, maybe you dont have cofounders, or you are not a programmer(as I am). I know some freelance people that are specialized in Ruby, AJAX, SQL, etc. Im thinking, why not make a business, so we develop startup ideas, so we can know if idea works(generating traffic, maybe revenue), so then the hacker can go directly with venture capitalist, jumping over angel investing stage. What to ask for?, no money, in fact be your cofounders(40 - 60% stocks). Why not, if you may want to share this amount with a person, why not with a company, full of experts; that can create a much more professional product and clients should be happier. If we can develop several ideas maybe 2 of 10 can generate revenue in short. Thats how we can survive.<p>What do you think of this idea?
======
mjdecour
Maybe a better idea would be to help profile individuals interested in start-
ups and connect them with users who will compliment there idea. I think there
are many people out there with great ideas and non-technical skills that need
to connect with people that have excellent technical skills in coding for
instance. I'm sure there are users in the opposite situation, great technical
skills, but lacks the ideas and business skills to truly build a company. If
you had some sort of hub or central place for people to offer there ideas and
contribution safely, and the hub would then help connect them with their
compliment(s) co-founder. Like a co-founder dating site, but with actual
people in center helping making connections with one another, not a computer.

------
zachallaun
I'm afraid that I do not see this working in the way that you envision. It is
hardly scalable is a "business". A startup is a full time commitment, and a
successful one plays out over a number of years, not months (like Y
Combinator). You can hardly expect someone to co-found with you if you expect
to split your time over some large number of startups. Your network of
"freelance people" would have to be massive and trustworthy.

There also exists an underlying issue in matching co-founder with co-founder:
Founder relationships based upon personal connection are much more likely to
succeed than those that aren't. Your process would fall into the latter
category.

~~~
andresvite
zach: the idea is, just to say something, start with an idea and end in the
venture capital stage. If we can demostrate (traffic or increasing revenues),
we should raise venture capital. Formalizing the startup, maybe the founder
can be the CEO, maybe we put another expert MBA. So The idea is to buy only
good ideas. Not need to be years to make a succesful startup, if we develop
several ideas at time with a good number of experts, time goes down and risk
too.

------
ammarkalim
Hit me up, i have something going on over here, which i think you might be
interested in. My email is 'hackernews id here'@gmail.com

~~~
ammarkalim
ammar.kalim@gmail.com

